# Locked my keys in my car..need help!!



## royson345 (Jan 14, 2005)

I only have 1 set of keys for my car and it just so happens that I am stupid enough to lock them inside. 

I don't know the old passcode to unlock the doors, but I do have the master code to re program the doors locks. I tried using the instructions from another thread on this forum but it didnt work. 

Can anyone tell me step by step instructions to reset the keypad so I can get into my car. I have to work in the morning and I need to get my keys back. Please don't tell me the doors have to be unlocked to re program it or I am screwed!

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

sorry for the late response.......

press the ST/CLR button.. enter your 7 digit master code..
the door will start beeping a long constant beep.. BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE (you get the point)

while it's doing that, enter your new code.. when you're done with your code, just stop and wait. it will eventually stop beeping.

then wait a few seconds and hit the ST/CLR button again, wait a second, then enter your new code. doors should unlock then..

hope this didn't come too late for ya.


----------



## royson345 (Jan 14, 2005)

ooooo ok. I didn't know I had to enter the new code while it was beeping. I kept waiting till it was done and getting nothing. Thanks again, I got it just in time.


----------

